# possible AC problems



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

so i just got back into town and realized i might have a problem with my AC. i know how technical the AC system is but maybe someone can suggest something.

symptoms: the ac seems to stop working in slower traffic, on the highway, the thermometer says it gets colder but not cold.

the blower is working

i can hear the ac kick on from inside the car when switched on

and i checked the 2 fuses under the hood for the condenser fans, both were good and so was the fuse for the blower.

recently i installed new motor mounts (hinson, love them) so i did have to jack the engine up to install them, but i did not hear any escaping gas from any lines, so i dont think i pinched a line or loosened any fittings.

im kinda leaning towards an electrical issue. any suggestions??


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Mine was doing this a while. One of my fans had taken a poo. Even after I got a new fans (and a new radiator cause my stock one had a hole in it) it was still doing. Everytime i stopped with the AC on it would start blowing hot.

Finally tracked it down to a blown relay on the fuse block under the hood. There are 3. I replaced all 3 and it's been perfect ever since!


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Relay should be checked and not cooling at idle could be a fan issue or a clogged condenser, air in system, a plugged orifice tube, low freon. You should make sure your condenser is free of dead bugs and road dirt and debris as the system depends on that to exchange the heat from the freon to the air, it is of course in front of the radiator and looks like a radiator, I apologize if you know this already.

If all that is working a system check, with an evacuation and fresh recharge may help it cool better. These old systems have the compressor run constantly, so if yours is running that sounds ok. But A/C systems leak, and when they start not cooling if it is not some of the things we discussed..it is usually a small leak.


----------

